# Update on Lindsay



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lindsay was admitted to the hospital this morning to be induced. I heard from her about an hour ago and she is 10 cm dilated and should deliver soon!

I'll keep y'all updated as I hear. This is so exciting! Someone new to love.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow great news, can't believe it's time already.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh yay!!! Any minute now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great -- sending prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How exciting!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So exciting. Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Exciting news!!! praying it all goes 'easy' for her!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAYY!! Thanks for updating us, Laura!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! Go Lindsay!! So exciting - a skin baby on SM!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wishing her all the best.*
*Nickee**


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hudson Robert born at 7:10 pm. 7 lbs 2 oz. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Hudson!!! Nice size baby , and I love his expression! Congratulations Lindsay and hubby on your brand spanking new baby boy!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, he's beautiful!!! :tender: Hi there Hudson, welcome to the wonderful world of maltese and other doggies!  Congratulations Lindsay and Shane! :drinkup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh gosh, I had no idea it would be so soon....and here he is.:chili::chili:

Congratulations Lindsay. :aktion033::aktion033:Welcome to the world little Hudson.:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to the world Hudson! :wub: Congratulations to the new family! 


:celebrate - firewor:cheer::celebrate - firewor


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Another one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations and many best wishes on the arrival of Hudson to his new Mommy and Daddy and Grandparents too!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww, yay!!! :chili: Congrats Lindsay on your beautiful new baby boy!!! :w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, hope all goes well. Thanks for posting the news!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just saw the pic of Hudson. So happy for you!!!! He is sooooo cute and alert!!! Hugs to you!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww! So glad he arrived with Lindsay in good health!!!! He's precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Congratulations on the new baby...he's adorable. Mia says congrats too..*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to all! What a cutie!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! congratulations :cheer: so exciting. Welcome little Hudson :tender:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a beautiful little sweetie! Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little Prince. Welcome to the world Hudson:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations Lindsay!!! Welcome to the world baby Hudson. I hope Mommy and Baby are doing well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hudson is just beautiful. And how is Lindsey doing?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome Hudson. He is so cute!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh welcome to the world baby Hudson! :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Lindsay, & welcome to little Hudson.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome Hudson!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he's gorgeous!!! :tender: Welcome to the world, Hudson!

Congratulations, Lindsay!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I totally missed this last night :smilie_tischkante: but am so happy to hear this wonderful news this morning! :chili:. Welcome to the world baby Hudson! :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Lindsay!
Welcome Baby Hudson! What an adorable little boy!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee and Yogi*************
*What a easter Blessing**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:WELCOME TO THE WORLD, HUDSON:cheer:
What a handsome little boy. And the perfect weight. Congratulations, Lindsay and Shane. Hope the delivery went well. So thrilled to see photos. arty:arty:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh! 
Welcome to the sunlight baby boy Hudson---we have been expecting you! You are just as adorable as I had imagined. I am totally smitten w/your looks---such a cute expression. I hope Mommy & Daddy are doing well and we ALL wish you much joy in the days ahead! Now rest up and enjoy the milk bar!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

A very big Congratulations to you Lindsey on the birth of your precious baby boy Hudson!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hudson is on his way home to meet his furry siblings!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh how adorable!! Babies are so precious. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby Hudson


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cute baby on board. :chili::chili: Can't wait to see how Opey and Loco take to Hudson. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just seeing this Lindsay. Congratulations! :cloud9: He is beautiful..glad all went well. Happy Easter Hudson. :innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh love his 'going-home' photo!! Looks like he's holding his ear as he sucks his binkie.... One of my nephews used to do that all the time ! Sooo cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, he's so sweet :wub: and what a nice surprise to see another pic so soon!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Good luck to her and congrats!


----------

